# Shredded Paper



## JessicaK (May 18, 2012)

Can I use shredded paper in the litter box?

Thanks :bunnydance:


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 18, 2012)

since yesterdays news litter is made from recylced paper I don't see why not. Although would it not take alot to be absorbent.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 18, 2012)

Definitely can use shredded paper for a litter box. I use Eco Bedding which is recycled paper. Very absorbent. 

K


----------



## JessicaK (May 18, 2012)

Thanks. I've been cleaning out some files, and so have a lot of it right now...


----------



## erinmoveit (May 18, 2012)

You will have to change it more frequently, but its a great way to recycle. Because there is ink on it... I would make sure they don't sNf to eat it. Ripping or tearing is fine.


----------



## Dulmit (May 21, 2012)

You can use shredded paper in general, but be careful of staples and glossy papers. I also found that paper tended to smell more and would stain my buns feet. Also if you are looking for a cheap litter alternative look into Woodstove pellets (they run about $5 for a 40lb bag).


----------



## caustin4 (May 21, 2012)

I use shredded paper for my buns and ive never had a problem. It's cheap and environmentally friendly. I compost it afterwards and it makes great fertilizer.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 22, 2012)

I used the paper based pellet litter and all it did was absorb the pee, it never killed the smell making it smell horrible. I switch to the pine pellet litter, feline pine, and what a huge difference. Sure it turns into sawdust when they pee on it, but there is no urine smell. It just smells like wet sawdust when I scoop it out. Not to mention their pen and room smell like pine. Sooo much better. I am definitely going to get a couple bags of the wood stove pellets too. Can't beat $5.00 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (May 25, 2012)

Its the cheapest to use recycled newspaper. We take up a collection from a few of our neighboors who dont mind giving up there old paper. I use it to line there cages and for there liter boxes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 25, 2012)

I've been using newspaper after I finished reading it for more than 9 years now. It's in all the pans around the room and our guys love it. Coal used to burrow in it, so I got a huge pan and would overfill it--you'd see the paper moving and then she'd pop up like a prairie dog.


----------

